# webservice xcode



## yooopi (1 Avril 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai crée une petite méthode en netbeans en webservice,et je veux l'appeler par l'iphone.
je voulais la tester en local,mais j'ai pas su comment se connecter a travers Xcode au serveur local,j'utilise le serveur Glassfish dans le netbeans.
Est ce que y a une autre méthode?dois je changer le serveur et utiliser MAMP?
Si oui comment l'intégrer dans le xcode y a t il des frame que je dois insérer?


----------

